# New ''project'' FINISHED!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Early Thursday morning I finished this new backdrop, it just needed a little more detail added to the mountains and some snow on the the mountain tops.










Here are some pics of the backdrop with some older models in front of it.

































One thing that I like about this new backdrop is how well it blends in with my photobase, you almost can't tell where the photobase ends and the backdrop starts. For this reason alone the new backdrop is a success to me.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow... nice job!

It really does blend well with the base. This looks like the Alps from about 30 miles south of Munich.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike!

Yes that was what I trying to do...a late summer scene with the Alps in the distant background, I did not have any photo references to go by...I winged it. I did not want to get bogged down trying to paint an exact copy of the Alps.

Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That's just beautiful!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

wow! Great Work!I can hear the Beer hall music now....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent. I'm jealous.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Magnificent! 
I just had a thought for a diorama with this backdrop; a BMW R75 with a Steve McQueen figure racing along a barbed wire border fence being chased by a squad of Wehrmacht dispatch riders!
VERY nice!!!!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Seaview,
Funny that you mentioned that scene from the Great Escape movie, thats what inspired me to paint this scenery on this backdrop!

Agentsmith


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dude, you have some mad skillz! :thumbsup:

Seriously, that is beautiful work on both the backdrop and models. I can't even detect the end of the model base. Awesome. 

Todd


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Todd!

Your comments are appreciated.

Agentsmith


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolute pefection in modelling and artistry. Love it! Hope you take those to the Phoenix Nats next year. I would like to see them in person.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks GForceSS!
Its unlikely I would be able to attend the Nats in Phoenix, plus even if I did go these old models would not be seen. I would take some of my new models that I am now working on. 

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

as,
Definitely a great piece of art! I can hear the Riccolla commercial while looking at the pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again roadrner!

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That came out beautifully. It really is a perfect blend with with the base, it looks seamless. Nice work, I'm looking forward to seeing some of you new work displayed against it!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks hedorah59!

Now that this backdrop is finished I have to get some new stuff built! I just started some 1/72 scale Fw 190s, after they are finished I will be building a Ta 283.

Agentsmith


----------

